# A question we should all consider here



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

This may definately come across to most of you as highly unlikely and maybe alittle crude. But here in America i noticed that things are starting to change little by little. We're creeping away from the good old days when things werent so heavily chained under the law. I understand that terrorism is becoming the new and horrible thing here little by very little of course. It raises a concern to many about the hot debate over gun bans and the like. In all honesty, it seems we're starting to get worse in a way, theres new crimes being committed as we advance into a newer age. I support the 2nd amendment 100% and i believe the average and good law abiding citizen has the right to own whatever he wants. Questions of concern may be clouding peoples minds over a second civil or even revolutionary war. While yes, that statement definately sounds highly dramatic.. Theres always the possibility, we already had an oppressive ruler control us... So we rebelled and formed our own country. That same ruler also tried to disarm the people and it sounds quite familiar to whats going on now in our modern day with our own government. While yes, it does sound ridiculous to some, i believe something might happen years from now.. And this could be the start of it. With all of the heavy restrictions trying to be placed on firearms, it makes me wonder what else politicians and media are willing to brainwash the people into dissapproving. I really believe that they will ban anything, for gods sake even slingshots are illegal in the state of New Jersey! So my question here is, do any of you think the situation will grow out of hand to the point where even slingshots are illegal, do you think this all nonsense, or do you believe alittle bit of both here and there. I myself dont believe even something as simple as a slingshot or recurve bow should be targeted at as a dangerous object, not in the hands of a knowledgeable and disciplined user it isnt. Tell me what you think here, if this was a waste of your time then consider it a form of entertainment atleast lol


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

It's funny because I ask myself this everyday. I wanted to post a post similar to this but feared negative feedback on how absurd it would sound, but as I hear it, it's not as absurd as I think. Of course banning slingshots is, hopefully, unlikely to happen, but there would be little who would oppose the idea of banning slingshots, from what I think would happen. I imagine myself protesting,alone, like a lunatic. I live in NYC where the only people with slingshots are 10 year olds with trumark slingshots, with exception of some others. The only thing I can do is hope this does not happen. It is either that slingshotters remain a relatively small community so that we go undetected or become a large group with an actual word in this country.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you just have to be smart about what you are doing and be able to read into what is going on around you if you can do this then you will be ok i have carried a long time and have not had aby run ins with the law but i also dont go down town shooting cans in a crowed and wont shoot with any one who would.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Arber said:


> It's funny because I ask myself this everyday. I wanted to post a post similar to this but feared negative feedback on how absurd it would sound, but as I hear it, it's not as absurd as I think. Of course banning slingshots is, hopefully, unlikely to happen, but there would be little who would oppose the idea of banning slingshots, from what I think would happen. I imagine myself protesting,alone, like a lunatic. I live in NYC where the only people with slingshots are 10 year olds with trumark slingshots, with exception of some others. The only thing I can do is hope this does not happen. It is either that slingshotters remain a relatively small community so that we go undetected or become a large group with an actual word in this country.


I felt the same exact way, if enough of us are feeling the same way it sure as hell aint a dream haha


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> you just have to be smart about what you are doing and be able to read into what is going on around you if you can do this then you will be ok i have carried a long time and have not had aby run ins with the law but i also dont go down town shooting cans in a crowed and wont shoot with any one who would.


I agree, responsibility is the key factor here. In fact we could learn a thing or two from the swedish, from what i've read up on they have a friendly society towards these things to the point where there are even less crimes there and even kids can join clubs, the people learn responsibility at young ages there


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, most of the world, the Western world at least, slingshots are viewed as little more than toys. So I don't think there's a huge chance of slingshots being banned in most places. But with all this controversy over weapons nowadays, that might change. Only time can tell....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It is illigal where I live and mostly the states around me as well. I carry everyday and shoot everyday when I'm out. I shoot at the supermarkets, when I wait to pick my son up from school, all over. People see me shoot even the cops see me from time to time. Never had an issue. As long as you look like your being safe and having fun you will be ok. When I do get stopped and ? I just tell then exactly what I'm doing and how I'm being safe about it. The response I have is usally receved was nice shooting or looks like a lot of fun. I have given away 2 slingshots to people that I do not even know but they showed interest when I was publicly shooting and gave then one to play with. Now I'm not just shooting right in the open but I get cought once in awile.  I shoot at cans on the side of the road or boxes behind the stores. Sometimes I'll just chase a small rock if there is nothing else. As long as your safe and not shooting on Main Street then I think your ok.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> This may definately come across to most of you as highly unlikely and maybe alittle crude. But here in America i noticed that things are starting to change little by little. We're creeping away from the good old days when things werent so heavily chained under the law. I understand that terrorism is becoming the new and horrible thing here little by very little of course. It raises a concern to many about the hot debate over gun bans and the like. In all honesty, it seems we're starting to get worse in a way, theres new crimes being committed as we advance into a newer age. I support the 2nd amendment 100% and i believe the average and good law abiding citizen has the right to own whatever he wants. Questions of concern may be clouding peoples minds over a second civil or even revolutionary war. While yes, that statement definately sounds highly dramatic.. Theres always the possibility, we already had an oppressive ruler control us... So we rebelled and formed our own country. That same ruler also tried to disarm the people and it sounds quite familiar to whats going on now in our modern day with our own government. While yes, it does sound ridiculous to some, i believe something might happen years from now.. And this could be the start of it. With all of the heavy restrictions trying to be placed on firearms, it makes me wonder what else politicians and media are willing to brainwash the people into dissapproving. I really believe that they will ban anything, for gods sake even slingshots are illegal in the state of New Jersey! So my question here is, do any of you think the situation will grow out of hand to the point where even slingshots are illegal, do you think this all nonsense, or do you believe alittle bit of both here and there. I myself dont believe even something as simple as a slingshot or recurve bow should be targeted at as a dangerous object, not in the hands of a knowledgeable and disciplined user it isnt. Tell me what you think here, if this was a waste of your time then consider it a form of entertainment atleast lol


Raising awareness of what could become reality is not a form of entertainment at all, I live in the UK and am very aware of how quickly laws can come in to restrict the use of weapons etc. It also worries me when I see videos on you tube demonstrating the power of Slingshots on Bone etc. these only draw attention to our sport and like you feel that it is only a matter of time before people start lobbying their MP about slingshots. Because we are a minority group it will be easy for them to introduce new laws against us.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The only controllable population is a unarmed population, and the main problem is more and more people in this country are willing to be sheep as long as they keep getting their free stuff. When you have chidren getting suspended from school for eating their poptart into the shape of a gun, or taking about shooting someone with a bubble shooter, the banning of any and all weapons is not out of the realm of possibility. America ain't what she used to be.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it's pretty safe to assume that the slingshot lobby will never be large enough to protect our slingshot rights, therefore, I agree with S. S. Slinger. Just shoot and be careful. The beauty of slingshots is their unobtrusiveness. I shoot all over the place and I have never had a problem.

One thing you might consider is shooting butterfly or half butterfly if you are not already doing so. The reason I say this is because most lay people are used to slingshots that are pulled back to the corner of the mouth. If you pull a half or full butterfly slingshot back to the corner of your mouth you get far less power. I can see myself demonstrating a slingshot to a policeman by only pulling back to the corner of the mouth and saying: "But officer, it's only a toy" 

winnie


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is my take on it.. We all should be fine, as people have stated, if we are responsible. I am sure the only way it will be banned entirely is fi an incident occurs.That usually goes with all laws that come into place, some one stupid or inconsiderate does something wrong. It's all fun and games, until you shoot someones eye out. I believe if we, as a community, police ourselves, we can at the least prolong the time of "doom". I know my time spent here on the forum, that we are a community that protects this hobby and sport. We don't accept inhumane hunting, and idiiotic childish stunts with them.

I think we are fine for now, at least

LGD


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree LGD..as ppl here in the forum know of the safety and proper use of a slingshots..But it those new people who go to a big box store walmart or e-bay buy a slingshot

and just go out and blast away at any thing they see...it is people like that who will cause issues for the rest of the shooters like us here on the forum..

Lot of new people will just think of slingshots as toys.....just my opionin~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a recent example of how far the anti-gun zealots are willing to go.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/mar/28/mark-witaschek-surrenders-to-dc-police-gun-offende/?page=all


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Just be lucky you don't live in the UK mate, we have to take advantage of any laws that are still legal we can.

Owning a gun and more realistic/powerful air rifles seems like a dream to me..


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

lightgeoduck said:


> .....if we are responsible. I am sure the only way it will be banned entirely is fi an incident occurs......


Media bombardment can make a small incident appear like a monumental problem. It makes a dandy tool for indoctrinating the masses. What people in the US need to remember is that there are 313,000,000+ of us. It is unfortunate when some twisted individual or individuals commits a crime, but what percentage of the total population are they? Is it right that the vast majority of citizens in this country should be penalized because of the actions of a few? Many restrictive laws are simply unnecessary knee-jerk responses to a minuscule event. If the people in this country continue on their naive and narrow-focus path, the end result may lead to a totalitarian society. Protecting freedoms is everyone's responsibility. Your easiest option is to vote out the bleeding-heart people who pollute the governing process and vote in those with a better sense of reality. Don't accept the status quo, question authority.

"America will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves."

~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

The way I see it if I get caught with one I have twelve more! And about fifty yet to be made


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

These are all good points, originally i pondered whether or not to post this topic as a possibility of recieving negative feedback. But im glad to know many men and women are aware of the situation at hand. I believe if we truly want to get out of this mess get rid of the president we were unfortunate enough to get stuck with and eliminate the corruption in the government. Of course this is in no way realistic and i feel that there will always be some type of corruption in a government. All i can say is, if youre unfortunate to live in the states of new jersey, california, new york, ect or strict countries with ridiculous laws. Move to a free state/america and pursue your interests of freedom where you know its welcomed. Here in my state i havent gotten into any trouble over a simple slingshot... Yet... I still refer to NY as the cry baby state. My intentions are to move to texas since im pursuing a career where over there it has a very good future in and plus you get a huge state, many things to do, beautiful scenery, barbeques, firearms, slingshots, archery, freedom, freedom, and oh yea some more freedom. Im joking around as you can tell, although texas has all of those things and more... The only bummer might be the heat apparently. I firmly believe that the second amendment should not be challenged at all, unless the government wants a 2nd revolution from the people. All i can say is, we sure are in for a ride when the years pass by. Less freedom and more laziness. What a shame America, what happened to the good old country everyone looked up to?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is a recent example of how far the anti-gun zealots are willing to go.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/mar/28/mark-witaschek-surrenders-to-dc-police-gun-offende/?page=all


Well, that's a little extreme.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Gun control is being able to hit your target.

If you cannot...then turn in your guns, because you are useless when the time comes to defend your country against tyranny.

Attacks against the 2nd amendment is never ending from the current regime in the US.

The time is near when you, we, as citizens, will have to make a decision either to lie down, or lock and load.

I have made my decision, have you?


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm all for upping the availability of guns to law-abiding citizens. In places like Holland, even slingshots and BB guns are considered illegal weapons. We don't want that happening in the US, or anywhere for that matter. I even oppose the restriction of automatic and heavy weaponry. It's like the government

is saying "well, you can have something to protect yourself from a home invader, but not something to protect yourself from us" while the "right to bear arms" in the constitution was clearly meant to empower the citizen against an oppressive government should one ever arise. That was before the advent of drones and nuclear weapons though. Heck, I'd even go as far as suggest a law that allows every state to have its own arsenal of nuclear weapons, just in case Washington falls in the hands of a foreign invader or just decides to turn against its own people, which I don't even consider far-fetched anymore.


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

The enemy is 'us'.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

deleted my first response, a bit to vocal - Anyway even though we are just talking S.S. there are those out there who would love to control all we do no matter what it in tales, why? I have no idea other then to show there power , or they have no life to speak of ........ its nice to hear everyone hear is open to this subject, ...my thanks to Slinger16 for starting this post


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am very worried about the state of things myself. It worries me probably more than I should. I often have to step back and look at things in perspective. I have a roof over my head .. my family is safe (for the moment). And I can go fishing whenever the hell I want to.

I support the 2nd amendment. And I also think that the government trying to enforce gun reform has zero to do with citizen safety.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I am very worried about the state of things myself. It worries me probably more than I should. I often have to step back and look at things in perspective. I have a roof over my head .. my family is safe (for the moment). And I can go fishing whenever the **** I want to.
> 
> I support the 2nd amendment. And I also think that the government trying to enforce gun reform has zero to do with citizen safety.


When it comes down to it, they arent taking shit from me and i'll make sure of it. Whether its a Catty, bow, firearm, or fishing pole they can expect a good fight if they think theyre getting it that easy


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> deleted my first response, a bit to vocal - Anyway even though we are just talking S.S. there are those out there who would love to control all we do no matter what it in tales, why? I have no idea other then to show there power , or they have no life to speak of ........ its nice to hear everyone hear is open to this subject, ...my thanks to Slinger16 for starting this post


My thanks goes to you as well! Im actually very relieved this sort of topic managed to actually bring the members together, in all honesty we all arent that far apart. We all share the same views and express the same concerns for the most part


----------



## Erkel (Feb 6, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a recent example of how far the anti-gun zealots are willing to go.
> ...


No it isn't extreme at all. It is the truth.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

You can take my job, but you will never take my guns. God bless America.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

governments want a weak, compliant and disarmed populace as they are no more than the bought and paid for bum-boys of the giant corporations and the super-rich. They know the time will come when we will take no more. The best weapons are those that you have hidden away for when the day comes!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Lots of good points. Nothing can be taken for granted. There was a news story a week or two ago about doctors in the UK proposing that kitchen knives be banned.

==

Remember "If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"? If slingshots are outlawed, only people with access to stiff things, stretchy things, and pliable things will be able to make slingshots. And if slingshot illegality were ever to be seriously enforced, we would have more serious problems to address, that's for sure. (And from what I read here, the rabbit population would soar!)


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Slingshots are legal where I am but when the G20 circus rolls into town later this year they are a prohibited item (by legislation) in the 'restricted area' ergo they are already on the Governments radar.Resposnsible participation in the sport is really the only way to try to ensure they aren't banned altogether. That being said I doubt they would ban them as a population control type measure as it would be ludicrous to ban sticks,rubber bands and old shoes/leather belts ie they are too easy to make from everyday items so the only reason to ban them would be if too many complaints were received about them.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Can someone help me understand the inflated rhetoric?! I realize that firearms are deeply rooted in the American psyche, but please tone down the hysteria. Lighten up a bit and listen to the April Fool clip that Charles just posted.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The view the wider public have of slingshots is that of a toy used by kids, one that is basically relatively harmless. That said, the steadily improving designs and powerful rubber tubes or flat bands, along with larger steel BB's more widely available does actually make slingshots into dangerous objects, indeed potentially lethal weapons when they get into the wrong hands. The key issue is really one of ensuring a positive image of what is a sport or a leisure activity without harmful intentions to most slingshot enthusiasts in this forum and beyond. Unfortunately, it only takes one or two irresponsible acts resulting in damage or injury to destroy the generally neutral image most of us would like to portray with regard to shooting slingshots, particularly with regard to those in charge responding to public concerns about incidents of misuse of potentially lethal instruments - be they firearms, airguns, or indeed slingshots. As with anything that fires projectiles, the emphasis needs to be on developing a sound awareness of kids and adults as to the potential dangers of slingshot misuse to prevent knee-jerk reactions of legislative bodies that could result in slingshots being banned outright. For the record, slingshots with wrist supports (rests) were banned in Germany during the 1980s after demonstrators used them to shoot 9mm (.38 cal.) BB's at riot police during violent demonstrations against nuclear power stations. It is therefore important to promote slingshot making and shooting together with a constant reminder of basic safety rules: shooting with safety glasses (protect those eyes!), ensuring that a safe backstop will stop that high speed BB of any size at all times, and never using a slingshot in a way that the law may view as a weapon being used to harm people or property. It really is all about the public image of this fun sport and slingshot users acting responsibly at all times.Let me know what you think.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I believe that we slingshooters are craftsmen. Our work is art, and most of us don't create our art with an intention to harm a people. If we continue to pursue this as an art, and act responsibly, there should be no reason to ban our art. I express, and I believe many others do, through my art, in the form of slingshots. By banning slingshots states are not only violating the second amendment, but also the first. We have a right to express ourselves in any way that we wish. Our slingshots are not made to hurt humans. They are made for sake of creating and shooting them, and perhaps hunting. If we all act responsibly, there is no real reason to ban our art. We are a community of artists, not of killers. That's absurd.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny how people talk like this will never happen but in many places it already has, how many places are wristbrace slingshots banned? Its a very small step to ban all and yes there are places where that step is already taken.Yes most of the members here are responsible, but the members here are a very small percentage of slingshot owners. In the times we live, all we are is one or two youtube videos away from hysteria, and "inflated rhetoric" is in the eye of the beholder, just talk to gun permit holders in New York state whose names, addresses and maps to thier homes have been posted to the internet...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

They don't want you to own guns. The United States is a mistake on a global level. No other country allows their citizens to be armed thoroughly - that would mean they couldn't push them around anymore and revoke more and more rights year by year, it means they should be careful there isn't an uprising to their oppressive elitism on the horizon and watch their step. That's why the US still has true Freedom Of Speech and the rest of the world silences their citizens routinely. In the country I currently reside in, Belgium, 3 months ago a person got fined by the police, for responding to an online news article pointing out police corruption by saying "I agree, those cops are pigs". Check out what happens when you disarm your populace as Belgium did after a single occurrence of some lone nut buying a .22 and going on a shooting spree (Hans Van Temsche) was played out in the press and used by politicians to revoke gun ownership rights - you'll get fines for "sitting on a bench" and "insulting people" now, whilst the US constitution was a direct derivative of the Belgian constitution, yet it doesn't apply anymore ever-since the disarmament of the populace so it seems: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread988155/pg1

EDIT: Oh by they way. They (Belgium) are one of the largest weapons manufacturers in the world. FN FAL? P 2000? P 90? Belgian guns.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I love your country's guns brother, but sadly you've got it wrong about us having "true freedom of speech"; it very much depends on who (what) you are, & on what topic you've chosen to opine. Mere disagreement on some issues can earn you all sorts of labels that can stain your name & paralyze your stance. Even -& in some cases especially- here, there are some who's actions, no matter how damaging, & who's behavior, no matter how deplorable, are above judgment or critique. To even HINT as much will earn you a label, with which many good people's lives have been ruined.

I rremain mute, as It's impossible to talk openly of any of this, lest you'll be thought of as donning the foil hat when nobody else is around.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I will shoot regardless. Nobody will take that from me.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Blah Blah Blah, People talk a lot of crap about America, but who do they run to when they need help? Dam right I got freedom, dam right I got guns and that's the way it ill stay until I I'm 6 feet under. God Bless America.


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike The Spike said:


> ....The United States .... No other country allows their citizens to be armed thoroughly - that would mean they couldn't push them around anymore and revoke more and more rights year by year, it means they should be careful there isn't an uprising to their oppressive elitism on the horizon and watch their step......


Apparently the US government's Department of Homeland Security has purchased 1.6 BILLION rounds of small arms ammunition, and surplus MRAP armored personnel carriers http://tinyurl.com/b68cllo . Even blind faith followers of government doctrine must wonder what that is all about. I doubt enough terrorists have infiltrated the country to require 1.6 billion gunshots to control. There are enough civilian guns in the US to arm 300 million people http://tinyurl.com/bqgsyq . Maybe the government is fearful of its own citizens.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I have ready only the OP and I am a foreigner, but I think this book is a really good read regarding the issue of losing rights and freedoms. And its free! 

http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/

And sequel:

http://craphound.com/homeland/download/

Very good author! I ve read some of his other novels too, really good read al off them. Consider supporting him


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

I am only 16 and don't know personally how it used to be here in America, but i do know from stories from family friends and it sounds like it would have been much better. I live in one of the communist states of America and know that they take the actions of one or two and make it seem like all people do that sort of thing if they own a gun. I can only hope that in two years, i will be able to still buy one so i can get ready for the civil fighting that is bound to happen in my lifetime. Since the government seeps to think that we are all sheep, maybe we should act like sheep and let that disguise lull the shepherd into safety. Then when the time comes, we strike and destroy the shepherd with a ferocious surprise attack.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

newbslingshotter said:


> I am only 16 and don't know personally how it used to be here in America, but i do know from stories from family friends and it sounds like it would have been much better. I live in one of the communist states of America and know that they take the actions of one or two and make it seem like all people do that sort of thing if they own a gun. I can only hope that in two years, i will be able to still buy one so i can get ready for the civil fighting that is bound to happen in my lifetime. Since the government seeps to think that we are all sheep, maybe we should act like sheep and let that disguise lull the shepherd into safety. Then when the time comes, we strike and destroy the shepherd with a ferocious surprise attack.


That ain't a bad idea.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> > I am only 16 and don't know personally how it used to be here in America, but i do know from stories from family friends and it sounds like it would have been much better. I live in one of the communist states of America and know that they take the actions of one or two and make it seem like all people do that sort of thing if they own a gun. I can only hope that in two years, i will be able to still buy one so i can get ready for the civil fighting that is bound to happen in my lifetime. Since the government seeps to think that we are all sheep, maybe we should act like sheep and let that disguise lull the shepherd into safety. Then when the time comes, we strike and destroy the shepherd with a ferocious surprise attack.
> ...


Thanks! Not sure on the details but when the time comes, i will have a plan!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

newbslingshotter said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > newbslingshotter said:
> ...


Yep. A revolution is bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunchierefram said:
> ...


Its only a matter of time. I both cant wait for it and hope it never has to happen.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Not really a good idea to talk about wanting to fight the government on a public and open forum. What you post here is here forever to be read by everybody and anybody. Your best bet is to prepare, be silent, and hope like hell the day never comes.

War is a very ugly thing, something that no man should have to go through- or kid for that matter.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

There is a reason Japan wouldn't even consider invading us during WWII. There is a famous quote as to why.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am assuming because almost every armed citizen would be fighting. America would not be the country to invade


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> I am assuming because almost every armed citizen would be fighting. America would not be the country to invade


Your damn right we would be! Even if i gotta use my slingshot or a homemade atl-atl.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

check out Josie Outlaw on Youtube "Why good people should be armed" (unfortunately I can't copy the link for some reason


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

This thread makes me sad I live in the UK, our laws are pathetic and restricting. Our government use one bad example of a firearm incident and then punish the rest of us for it. Then amplify any incident then on in the media to make people fear weapons. What's even worse is the channel islands are allowed guns but on the mainland we're not! They're even trying to make it so its more difficult to own a sub 12ft/lb air rifle. Which is one of the reasons I like sling shots as they seem to be fairly legal . . . for the moment at least.

Once I have finished my degree etc I'm hoping to emigrate to the states or Canada, personally I'm fed up of living in this sad excuse of a country we call the UK and I hope you guys over the pond never have to deal with the atrocious laws we are restricted by.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that ibeef, but I have a feeling that is where the states are heading as well. I hope that I am wrong, but I believe others and myself are correct in the assumption of what our government is in the process of trying to do. I have been unable to find local .22 lr rounds any place locally in over a year, my local sporting goods stores get 10 boxes of ammo a week and they are gone within a few minutes of the store opening on delivery day.

I may still have my guns, but that is pretty useless with no ammunition.


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

That sucks man, I'm sorry to hear that also.


----------

